# Health news 19th April 2011



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2011)

*REDBRIDGE: Over a third of year six children obese or overweight, say figures*
OVER a third of year six children in Redbridge are obese or overweight, according to the latest figures. A whopping 19.5 per cent of children aged 10 to 11 are obese and 14.9 per cent are deemed overweight, say 2009-2010 figures compiled for the Greater London Authority (GLA) last week. Diabetes UK Clinical Advisor, Pav Kalsi, quoted.

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/ne...ix_children_obese_or_overweight__say_figures/ 

*Mother's diet 'can make kids fat'*
A mother's diet during pregnancy can alter the DNA of her child and increase the risk of obesity, according to researchers. The study, to be published in the journal Diabetes, showed eating a lot of carbohydrate changed bits of DNA.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13119545

*New heart attack jab even more effective than statins*

British-based scientists have produced an antibody that reduces by more than 60 per cent the physical scarring of the heart and brain after an attack. The "milestone achievement" could also be used to stop the body attacking organ transplants. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ack-jab-even-more-effective-than-statins.html

*Three-parent IVF needs more research, review says*

More research is needed into a controversial fertility treatment, known as three-parent IVF, before it can be considered safe for clinical use, a review has concluded. Mitochondrial transfer aims to replace a faulty part of a mother's egg with healthy material from a donor.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13124077

*Hospital records of violence fall further*

The number of people treated in hospital after violent injury fell in England and Wales in 2010, an annual and authoritative study says. Doctors dealt with an estimated 313,000 violent incidents, down 11% in a year, the Cardiff University study said. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13117337

*Virus and low sunlight 'raises multiple sclerosis risk'*

Low levels of sunlight coupled with glandular fever could increase the risk of developing multiple sclerosis (MS), say researchers. There are many suspected risk factors for MS and the disease is known to be more common away from the equator.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13092524


----------

